# RMT 100+ MP3, Bluetooth Radio



## blackmidnite (Feb 8, 2012)

Does this radio support the monsoon amp that come in the mkiv or will the app not work ?

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

From the B5 forum: 


thscott said:


> Pretty cool!
> 
> Will this unit, with the harness adapter kit, work with (control) the CD changer and the external Monsoon amplifier?
> 
> Where is the cassette tape slot?





ECS Tuning said:


> This unit and with the proper wiring modifications, Monsoon amp can be retained.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

